# Be quiet: Dark Rock (Pro) 4 vorgestellt, Straight Power 11 kommt in den Handel



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Be quiet: Dark Rock (Pro) 4 vorgestellt, Straight Power 11 kommt in den Handel*

						Be quiet hat auf der CES die beiden neuen Kühler Dark Rock 4 und Dark Rock Pro 4 gezeigt. Diese setzen beide auf ein neues Montagesystem. Während beim Dark Rock 4 die Leistung ansteigen soll, wird der Dark Rock Pro 4 laut Be quiet etwas leiser sein. Zudem gab das Unternehmen bekannt, dass die Netzteile der Straight Power 11-Reihe ab dem 16. Januar erhältlich sein sollen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Be quiet: Dark Rock (Pro) 4 vorgestellt, Straight Power 11 kommt in den Handel*


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Januar 2018)

Mhh also faktisch keine Verbesserung am Kühlkörper... oje


----------



## fipS09 (14. Januar 2018)

Naja der Kühlkörper war doch okay oder? Habe nur massig Beschwerden gehört das man für das alte Mounting System nicht genug Hände hat


----------



## PolluxFix (14. Januar 2018)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Naja der Kühlkörper war doch okay oder? Habe nur massig Beschwerden gehört das man für das alte Mounting System nicht genug Hände hat



Der Kühler an sich ist klasse, hab selbst einen älteren Advanced C1. Wenn das Mountingsystem jetzt verbessert wurde, kann man die Kühler auch wieder guten Gewissens empfehlen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (14. Januar 2018)

Wird es Zeitnah Tests zu diesen Produkten geben?
Mich interessiert vor allem die Netzteilserie!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2018)

Es war ein so geniales Montagesystem. Man legt den Rechner auf zwei Stühle, kann in Ruhe den Kühlkörper von oben auflegen und mit allem Platz der Welt und ohne Friemelei von unten anschrauben. Diesen grandiosen Mist von wegen_ "Schraube durch ein Loch im Kühlkörper fädeln"_ ist absolute Grütze, weil bei jedem zweiten Versuch die Schraube trotz Magnetschraubenzieher abfällt. Vor allem ist der Vorteil der breiten Basis zum Verschrauben weg. Gerade für die dünnen Substrate der Intel CPUs ab Skylake war das Montagesystem sehr gut, weil die auf die CPU wirkenden Momente, zumindest solange man den Kühler nicht mit aller Gewalt festgewogen hat, erheblich geringer sind. Aber gut, das Volk schreit, der Hersteller reagiert. 
Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung


----------



## matti30 (14. Januar 2018)

der Herr sollte sich was schämen, zeigt uns rotzfrech den Finger..


----------



## Freiheraus (14. Januar 2018)

War nicht der deutlich zu hohe Anpressdruck einer der Hauptkritikpunkte? Ist das kein Thema mehr?


----------



## Abductee (14. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es war ein so geniales Montagesystem. Man legt den Rechner auf zwei Stühle, kann in Ruhe den Kühlkörper von oben auleben und mit allem Platz der Welt und ohne friemelei von unten anschrauben. Diesen grandiosen Mist von wegen "Schraube durch ein Loch im Kühlkörper fädeln" ist absolute Grütze, weil bei jedem zweiten Verusch die Schraube trotz Magnetschraubenziehen abfällt. Vor allem ist der Vorteil der breiten Basis zum Verschrauben weg. Gerade für die dnnen Substrate der Intel CPUs ab Skylake war das Montagesystem sehr gut, weil die auf die CPU wirkenden Momente, zumindest solange man den Kühler nicht mit aller Gewalt festgewogen hat, erheblich geringer sind.



Die guten Montagesysteme hatten keine losen Schrauben.  Noctua, EKL, etc...
Spontan fällt mir da nur Thermalright ein die lose Schrauben haben.
Bei der Vorspannung könnten die Hersteller auch einfach bei den Nm einen Gang zurückschalten, dann ist das auch mit dem dünneren Substrat kein Problem.
Man kann das Montagesystem auch mit vier Punkten von Oben realisieren, die Montage von der Rückseite war wirklich ein Krampf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die guten Montagesysteme hatten keine losen Schrauben.  Noctua, EKL, etc...
> Spontan fällt mir da nur Thermalright ein die lose Schrauben haben..


Scythe und der Ninja 4 ....


----------



## IronAngel (15. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es war ein so geniales Montagesystem. Man legt den Rechner auf zwei Stühle, kann in Ruhe den Kühlkörper von oben auleben und mit allem Platz der Welt und ohne friemelei von unten anschrauben. Diesen grandiosen Mist von wegen "Schraube durch ein Loch im Kühlkörper fädeln" ist absolute Grütze, weil bei jedem zweiten Verusch die Schraube trotz Magnetschraubenziehen abfällt. Vor allem ist der Vorteil der breiten Basis zum Verschrauben weg. Gerade für die dnnen Substrate der Intel CPUs ab Skylake war das Montagesystem sehr gut, weil die auf die CPU wirkenden Momente, zumindest solange man den Kühler nicht mit aller Gewalt festgewogen hat, erheblich geringer sind. Aber gut, das Volk schreit, der Hersteller reagiert.
> Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung



Dafür gibt es Magnet Schraubenzieher, die eventuell sogar bei liegen und ein das Licht vom Smartphone. Aber ja kann unter Umständen sehr nervig sein, vor allem wenn man dann sie Schraube suchen muss. Der Macho Kühlkörper lässt grüßen. Beim Scythe Mugen 5 ist die Schraube nicht lose soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Abductee (15. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Scythe und der Ninja 4 ....



Stimmt, ich seh grad der Fuma und der Grand Kama Cross haben auch lose Schrauben
Der Mugen 5 und Kotetsu haben fixe Schrauben. 
Das ist so kein Problem was man nicht mit einem einfachen Sicherungsclip lösen könnte.


----------



## bastian123f (15. Januar 2018)

Also ich hatte keine Probleme mit dem Montieren des Pro 3. Kühler aufsetzen und Schraube durch (AM3). Vielleicht stellen sich da ein paar Leute einfach nur an.
Ich kann es natürlich nicht beurteilen, wie es mit Intel war. Habe zwar schon einen Dark Rock auf einen Intel montiert, aber das war vor 3 Jahren.


----------



## bummi18 (15. Januar 2018)

wird ja zeit, der pro 3 in ein fertiges Gehäuse einbauen war nervig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Januar 2018)

IronAngel schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Magnet Schraubenzieher...


Wenn das Loch im Kühlkörper aber nur minimal größer als die Schraube ist,, nervt es, Und ja, Scythe legt natürlich 
sehr brauchbaren Magnetschraubenzieher bei. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich seh grad der Fuma und der Grand Kama Cross haben auch lose Schrauben


Beim Fuma kommt man aber extrem gut dran. weil oberhalb der Schrauben der Platz für den mittleren Lüfter ist. 

Warten wir einfach einen Test ab. Der Nachteil der Verschraubung von hinten war natürlich, dass bei bestimmten
Gehäusen immer ein Minboardausbau otwendig war, wollte man den Kühler wechseln. Aber wer kaufte solche 
Gehäuse zusammen mit einen so zu montierendem Kühler.


----------



## Abductee (15. Januar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Also ich hatte keine Probleme mit dem Montieren des Pro 3. Kühler aufsetzen und Schraube durch (AM3). Vielleicht stellen sich da ein paar Leute einfach nur an.



YouTube
Das ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz einfach umständlich.
YouTube


----------



## bastian123f (15. Januar 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> YouTube
> Das ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz einfach umständlich.
> YouTube


Ok. Ist auch übungssache. Nachdem ich meinen schon mehrere Male montiert und demontiert habe und auch bei Freunden/Familie immer BeQuiet verwendet habe, geht das bei mir schon so schnell und einfach, wie beim Brocken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Januar 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> YouTube
> Das ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz einfach umständlich.
> YouTube


Ich baue meine Kühler auf das im Gehäuse eingebaute Mainboard. 
Und genau dann ist das Verfahren viel besser, weil man viel mehr Platz hat.
Aber so unterscheiden sich persönliche Bewertungwn derselben Sache, 
wir würden auf eine Skala vermutlich Werte von "unerträglich" bis "genial"
bekommen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (15. Januar 2018)

welchen Nachteil haben die Straight Power11 gegenüber den Dark Power 11 Serie eigentlich? Haben die SP nur Gold oder auch Platin?


----------



## e4syyy (15. Januar 2018)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> welchen Nachteil haben die Straight Power11 gegenüber den Dark Power 11 Serie eigentlich? Haben die SP nur Gold oder auch Platin?



be quiet'!' STRAIGHT POWER11 CM 650 W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management
Die neuen Straight Power 11 sind Gold zertifiziert. 
Nachteile? Keine wirklichen. Sie sind günstiger und es fehlt der unnötige OC Mist den ein normaler User eh nicht braucht.


----------



## matti30 (15. Januar 2018)

aber dennoch find ich die Montage etwas umständlich und kann meiner Meinung nach nicht bei einem eingebauten Mainboard realisiert werden, außer, man baut die Grafikkarte aus. 
Für die Verschraubung muss ja der mittlere Lüfter raus, wie ich das in den Videos deute. Also empfiehlt sich wohl nur eine Montage, wenn das Board ausgebaut ist.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (15. Januar 2018)

@e4syyy

also kann ich mir das SP11 auch bedenkenlos holen. Ja habs schon in einen Shop gesehen 50€ unterschied gegenüber den DP11


----------



## e4syyy (15. Januar 2018)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> @e4syyy
> 
> also kann ich mir das SP11 auch bedenkenlos holen. Ja habs schon in einen Shop gesehen 50€ unterschied gegenüber den DP11



Bedenkenlos! Hab mir eben selbst das SP11 650W bestellt.


----------



## Firefox83 (15. Januar 2018)

sind enorme Unterschiede zwischen der SP E10 und E11 Serie vorhanden? Oder kann man gut auf die alte E10 Serie zugreifen, sobald die Preise sinken?


----------



## RtZk (15. Januar 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> sind enorme Unterschiede zwischen der SP E10 und E11 Serie vorhanden? Oder kann man gut auf die alte E10 Serie zugreifen, sobald die Preise sinken?



Das E10 ist nicht schlechter geworden, nur weil das E11 rausgekommen ist und der Preisunterschied ist teilweise schon deftig.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (15. Januar 2018)

werd mein SP9 dann in Rente schicken nach knapp 6Jahren Dauereinsatz


----------



## Marcimoto (16. Januar 2018)

Naja, ganz einfach war die Montage vom DRP3 wirklich nicht. Wenn man ihn außerhalb des Gehäuses montiert mag das halb so wild sein, aber ich hab meinen damals noch im Shinobi direkt verbaut. Das war vielleicht ein Krampf.
Das Problem habe ich bei meinem aktuellen Case zwar eh nicht mehr, aber da spreche ich wohl kaum für die Masse. Also die neue Montagemöglichkeit gefällt mir.
Davon ab bin ich mal auf die tatsächlichen Lautstärkevergleiche zum Vorgänger gespannt.
Dass sich das etwas weiter gebessert haben wird, gehe ich von aus, aber ob es so "signifikant" ist, wie der Werte Herr uns es vorstellt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, immerhin ist der DRP3 ja nicht gerade laut 

Insgesamt wohl eindeutig mehr eine Evolution mit Detailverbesserungen als eine Revolution (was nichts Schlimmes ist, immerhin verbessert man einfach ein bereits sehr gutes Produkt)


----------



## Corsair_Fan (18. Januar 2018)

wird es für das SP11 auch Custom Kabelsets geben wie für das DP11 und das SP10?


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2018)

Die mit ihren blöden 135er Lüftern....


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte keine Probleme bei der Montage des Dark Rock Pro 3.
Bei Montage auf den Sockeln 2011/3, 2066 und ähnlichen, könnte das aber schwerer sein (hab es aber nicht ausprobiert, nur meine Vermutung).


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die mit ihren blöden 135er Lüftern....



Wie meinen? Ist im Netzteil doch völlig egal.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2018)

Dark Rock Pro ... hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2018)

Achso, ja da ist es tatsächlich etwas nervig. Wobei es ja eigentlich auch keinen Grund gibt die Silent Wings 3 zu wechseln 
Zur Not hilft aber der Support von be Quiet! bestimmt gerne weiter ^^


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2018)

Keine RGB Beleuchtung? Meine Fresse.


----------



## Cleriker999 (22. Januar 2018)

Ic habe vor kuzem mit BE QUIET per Email kontakt aufgenommen:
Meine Anfrage :

Die sieht es bezüglich Anpressdruck aus bei den neuen Kühlern? Bei dem dark rock pro 3 waren es ja 380n und da waren durchaus Schadensfalle bekannt wo sich die cpu verbogen hat! Intel garantiert nur bis 222n und der noctua d15 den ich habe der ist mit 270 angegeben, aber der ist auch bei mir jhr leicht angezogen also schätze ich das ich so bei 250 bin max. also Achtung vor dem kauf bevor das noch nicht geklärt ist!  

Andwort von BEQUIET:
leider kann ich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt keine Aussagen zum Dark Rock 4 treffen.

 Ich empfehle aber das Update zu diesem Bericht von PCGH abzuwarten.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meinen die etwa wir haben das vergessen? Oder haben Sie bzgl anpressdruck überhaupt nicht getestet?? 

Klingt schon sehr verdächtig!


----------



## bastian123f (22. Januar 2018)

Die Preise sind in Ordnung


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2018)

Cleriker999 schrieb:


> Ic habe vor kuzem mit BE QUIET per Email kontakt aufgenommen:
> Meine Anfrage :
> 
> Die sieht es bezüglich Anpressdruck aus bei den neuen Kühlern? Bei dem dark rock pro 3 waren es ja 380n und da waren durchaus Schadensfalle bekannt wo sich die cpu verbogen hat! Intel garantiert nur bis 222n und der noctua d15 den ich habe der ist mit 270 angegeben, aber der ist auch bei mir jhr leicht angezogen also schätze ich das ich so bei 250 bin max. also Achtung vor dem kauf bevor das noch nicht geklärt ist!
> ...




Also bei dieser Rechtschreibung bin ich überrascht, dass dir überhaupt geantwortet wurde. Was sind das für Schadensfälle? Ich kenne nur einen ?


----------



## idge (22. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es war ein so geniales Montagesystem. Man legt den Rechner auf zwei Stühle, kann in Ruhe den Kühlkörper von oben auflegen und mit allem Platz der Welt und ohne Friemelei von unten anschrauben. Diesen grandiosen Mist von wegen_ "Schraube durch ein Loch im Kühlkörper fädeln"_ ist absolute Grütze, weil bei jedem zweiten Versuch die Schraube trotz Magnetschraubenzieher abfällt. Vor allem ist der Vorteil der breiten Basis zum Verschrauben weg. Gerade für die dünnen Substrate der Intel CPUs ab Skylake war das Montagesystem sehr gut, weil die auf die CPU wirkenden Momente, zumindest solange man den Kühler nicht mit aller Gewalt festgewogen hat, erheblich geringer sind. Aber gut, das Volk schreit, der Hersteller reagiert.
> Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung



100% agree. Et Tu, beQuiet? Dieses Topmount-System mit Loch durch den Kühlkörper ist einfach mal ein Krebsgeschwür. Sieht harmlos aus, ist in der Praxis einfach mal mega  nervig wenn man nicht von der Seite draufgucken kann (eingebaut halt). Jeder der ein System hat mit vielen Teilen und keinen Bock dazu, das MoBo für einen Kühler komplett auszubauen, sollte darum einen großen Bogen machen. Ja, das ist für mich ein Argument. Oder wozu wurde die Aussparung an der Hinterseite der Gehäuse erfunden?

Einschüchternde Statistik:  2/5 Kollegen mit dem Thermalright Macho finden den Schraubenzieher nicht mehr wieder


----------



## bastian123f (22. Januar 2018)

idge schrieb:


> 100% agree. Et Tu, beQuiet? Dieses Topmount-System mit Loch durch den Kühlkörper ist einfach mal ein Krebsgeschwür. Sieht harmlos aus, ist in der Praxis einfach mal mega  nervig wenn man nicht von der Seite draufgucken kann (eingebaut halt). Jeder der ein System hat mit vielen Teilen und keinen Bock dazu, das MoBo für einen Kühler komplett auszubauen, sollte darum einen großen Bogen machen. Ja, das ist für mich ein Argument. Oder wozu wurde die Aussparung an der Hinterseite der Gehäuse erfunden?
> 
> Einschüchternde Statistik:  2/5 Kollegen mit dem Thermalright Macho finden den Schraubenzieher nicht mehr wieder


So ging es mir auch. Den Kühler einfach aufsetzen mit der einen Hand und die andere Hand darf den Schraubendreher drehen. Und fertig. Minutensache.


----------



## XXTREME (22. Januar 2018)

Bin ich hier der einzige der 90€ für ein 450 Watt Netzteil ziemlich happig findet


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2018)

Denke schon, mein E10 hat 50 Watt mehr und war 5 Euro teurer. Glaube nicht das die 50 Watt einen wirklichen Unterschied machen.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2018)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Bin ich hier der einzige der 90€ für ein 450 Watt Netzteil ziemlich happig findet



Jupp, sry aber ein Bauteil, das dir sämtliche Komponenten im PC zuverlässig über Jahre hinweg versorgen soll für unter 100€.

Soviel gibt man heute schon für 3 LED Lüfter aus, die außer ihrer LED's keine besonderen Merkmale mit sich bringen...

Gehäuse mit Glasfenster jenseits der 200€, Mainboard jenseits der 300€, ich empfinde die Preissteigerung bei Netzteilen noch recht moderat im Vergleich. Von RAM oder GPU's will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. 

Einzig SSD's schwimmen gegen den Trend, noch.


----------



## XXTREME (22. Januar 2018)

Na ich weiss nicht 75€ hätten es auch getan um sich etwas von dem 550W und nur 5€ teureren abzusetzen .


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Januar 2018)

Vollmodular ist doch immer teurer.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2018)

Wenn das 550 Watt 20 Euro teurer wäre als das 450 würde doch keiner mehr das 550er kaufen. Kann mir nicht wirklich viele Szenarien vorstellen in denen das 550er reicht und das 450er schlapp macht.


----------



## XXTREME (22. Januar 2018)

Eben...mir würde das 450er (für 75€ aber bestimmt keine 90€) ja dicke reichen eigentlich . Ne dann greife ich zum auslaufenden 10er.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Januar 2018)

was machen die Straight Power 11 nun eig anders als die Straight Power 10?


----------



## Rangod (22. Januar 2018)

Gott sei Dank rückt Be Quiet von diesem völlig bescheuerten Montagesystem ab, aber ob das neue jetzt soo viel besser ist!?
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum meine billige Corsair H60, die ich mir vor X Jahren mal geholt habe, das beste Montagesystem von all meinen Kühlern hatte?
Bracket am MB verschrauben, dann in aller Ruhe den Kühler mit dem Bracket verschrauben. So simpel…


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2018)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Bin ich hier der einzige der 90€ für ein 450 Watt Netzteil ziemlich happig findet





XXTREME schrieb:


> Na ich weiss nicht 75€ hätten es auch getan um sich etwas von dem 550W und nur 5€ teureren abzusetzen .



Du kannst 450 Watt mit den verbauten Komponenten nicht mehr günstiger machen. Schließlich unterscheidet sich das 450er Modell nicht großartig vom 550er Modell.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> was machen die Straight Power 11 nun eig anders als die Straight Power 10?



Anderer Schaltung.


----------



## Silverfalcon (22. Januar 2018)

e4syyy schrieb:


> be quiet'!' STRAIGHT POWER11 CM 650 W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management
> Die neuen Straight Power 11 sind Gold zertifiziert.
> Nachteile? Keine wirklichen. Sie sind günstiger und es fehlt der unnötige OC Mist den ein normaler User eh nicht braucht.


Die Dark Power Pro Reihe hat auch mehr Zubehör z.B. mehr PCIe-Anschlüsse, ob einem das ~3-040€ Aufpreis Wert ist muss man dann sehen.


----------



## Cleriker999 (22. Januar 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also bei dieser Rechtschreibung bin ich überrascht, dass dir überhaupt geantwortet wurde. Was sind das für Schadensfälle? Ich kenne nur einen ?



Es wurden etliche cpu kühler vom weiteren verkauf seitens verschiedener hersteller eingestellt.  

Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kuhler beschadigt [Update]

Ja und zu den Rechtschreibfehler ja da gebe ich dir recht ist vieleicht auch keine so gute idee sich nach einer sauftour noch vor den PC zu setzen


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Januar 2018)

Da hat einer seine CPU geschrottet, EINER!


----------



## OOYL (24. Januar 2018)

Ich würde allgemein davon abraten, andere Kühler als Noctua U9S zu verbauen 

Das mit der "nicht lackierten", sondern "beschichteten" schwarzen "Beschichtung" finde ich unnötig.

Aber so ist das halt, wenn alles _dark_ sein muss.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2018)

Wobei für die meisten CPUs, insbesondere die Ryzen, da die verlötet sind auch der Shadow Rock reicht.


----------

